# Drummond Island, Mi Fishing Trip #2



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey OGF, hope everyone had a successful summer and enjoyed there time fishing. I was able to join my old college roommate again on a 7 day fishing trip to Drummond Island Michigan. Two summers ago I was able to go and boy it was a great time! 
Been busier then hell with work and I deserved a fishing trip. My roommate picked me up at the Detroit airport on Aug 9th and we were on our way to the island. We rented a 14 footer with a 20hp and we were off hitting the bays around the island. We had a lot of action the whole time we were there. We each landed around 50 fish. We were throwing xraps, spinner baits, Rapala subwalkers, 4'' tubes and live chubs/shiners for the pike. They were all getting hits from smallies and pike. I was able to land the biggest pike of the trip on the first day at 28''. 
















View from the cabin

The next day we had some heavy fog which turned out to be great fishing. We got a lot of pike by throwing spinner baits into the reeds. Here are a few more pics of some pike.


















The next day we decided to try live bait for some pike. My old roommate brought his seine net and we went looking for chubs and shiners. We ended up getting some nice shiners for samllies and some good chubs for the pike. That evening we went out with the live bait and had a great time sight fishing for the smallies with the shiners. My roommate and I were able land a few nice samllies. 

















Once it started to get darker when switched over to the chubs and were able to land a few. We just found a nice weed bed around 8 feet and casted the chubs near the edge and within a few minutes the indicator would disappear. Fish on!!!









We both landed a 17&#8217;&#8217; smallie, which were the biggest smallies of the trip. I got mine on a black spinner bait and that was my go to lure this trip. My buddy got his on a deep diving blue xrap. 


















We had great weather and fishing,We landed a bunch of fish but didn't get any big fish like two summers ago. It was also nice to be in the Northern woods for a week and be around so much water. Definitely gives me an appreciation for the little water that is here in the southwest. Here&#8217;s a few more pics and thanks for reading. FFBG


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics! Sounds like you guys had a great trip. The water sure looks pretty in those pictures.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice pics and nice report. That place is awesome. I have bird hunted up there a few times in October and said every time that I would be back next year earlier fishing, but that has never happened.  How was the near shore waters as far as waves go? Is there plenty of sheltered areas for fishing in windy conditions? I really would like to take a trip there fishing and would like to take my bass boat if it were not too impractical.


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job and nice pics! I love that area!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly you fished the south side of the island two years ago.

Did you fish the same area this year or did you fish Potaganissing Bay?

The pictures look a lot like the bay area.

Thanks and congrats on a very productive trip!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome trip fellas!!! Good to see you catching fish again Eric!!!!


----------



## pryal74 (Sep 8, 2010)

X-Raps are one of the best stickbaits out there!


-James Pryal
Into The Wild Fly Fishing Guide
http://www.intothewildflyfishing.com


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome pics and even better catches! Is that a rat or mouse?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I looked the area up on the map. What a killer setup...has to be absolute dynamite area. I have been looking for an area like that in Michigan although a bit farther then i would like to drive but well worth it. What lodging did you use and how much are the tolls and ferrys along the way?

thanks for any info


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the kind comments! 

PapawSmith- We were using a 14 footer with a 25hp motor. We stuck to the bays around the island and it was fine. The wind did pick up pretty good and we were unable to keep the anchers down but we were able to find places to get out of the wind. 

Bmustang- We fished the same area on the south side. We did find a bay a few bays over that was nice and were able to get some pike. 

NewBreedFishing- The cabin we stay in is a family friends of my old roommate. I don't think they rent it out to anyone else. I know there are a bunch of cabins and places to rent .


----------

